# blown head gasket



## Randy F (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm putting a head gasket on my neighbors case 255 but I can't find a toqure spec for it, can anyone help


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

Randy F said:


> I'm putting a head gasket on my neighbors case 255 but I can't find a toqure spec for it, can anyone help


Whats the bolt grade? 


Bolt Torque Ratings


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Randy, I've got no idea, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum just the same. Hope you stick around.


----------



## Randy F (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks guys my neighbor went to the dealer and got what we needed


----------

